# velvet worm for sale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## roach dude (Jan 2, 2006)

omg i found a website selling velvet worms....a must buy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## TarantuChimp (Jan 2, 2006)

Please tell Please Tell

if its BugsUk.com......they are always out of stock

AND YOU LIVE IN BRISTOL!!!! WHAT PART PM me if you cant be bothered to post it 

Fellow Bristolian Right here


----------



## roach dude (Jan 2, 2006)

awesome bristol rules. its a online shop... shit i forgot to post the web site b two sec with the website.....





http://www.exotic-pets.co.uk/velvet-worm.html
there ya go i wanna get one but i might b pushing my mum a bit two far...just got some new frogs.


----------



## roach dude (Jan 2, 2006)

awesome i just read u profile u like punk rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! do u like rancid they rock!!!


----------

